# Fire CMR



## Mako22 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ok I'm not even a Georgia fan and I'm on board with this plan! How do you let the Gators put a smack down on you like what we saw yesterday???


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 2, 2014)

You get manhandled by a team with SEC athletes is how. Even though  Florida is down, they are plenty capable of beating anyone in the country on a given day,including Jimbo's jailbirds.


----------



## GrumpyOldMan (Nov 2, 2014)

Richt can't be fired.   He's already been ordained as the Moral Compass of College Football.


----------



## Lee (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah, the Georgia fans need to get back to the glory days of Donnan, Goff, and Dooley (minus Herchel) when they were winning championships every year.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 2, 2014)

walukabuck said:


> You get manhandled by a team with SEC athletes is how. Even though  Florida is down, they are plenty capable of beating anyone in the country on a given day,including Jimbo's jailbirds.



Oh yeah right!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2014)

Bunch of idjits have previously posted in this thread!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 2, 2014)

walukabuck said:


> You get manhandled by a team with SEC athletes is how.



You mean these SEC athletes?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 2, 2014)

NO! Keep richt. He's the only coach that gets top 10 recruiting classes and still seems to disappoint the fan base yearly!!


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 2, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> NO! Keep richt. He's the only coach that gets top 10 recruiting classes and still seems to disappoint the fan base yearly!!



Congrats on that elusive 1st sec victory, only took until November.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey I'll take it! I just enjoy you guys disappointment year in and year out.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2014)

Holy crap "fire mark richt" is officially blowing up my Facebook feed


Wow


T


----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2014)

GrumpyOldMan said:


> Richt can't be fired.   He's already been ordained as the Moral Compass of College Football.



Yep. They might end up with a coach that wins and wins big games but allows "thugs" to play. We know they won't stand for that!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 2, 2014)

sounds about right for a group of people who have no real world experience or knowledge with college football. just follow the example and model set out by other universities. we should just call it, " the Tennessee Vols ten year coach restructuring plan."


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 2, 2014)

Most ppl on here have as much knowledge on college football as you buck..we watch it on Saturdays and watch sec network lol.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> NO! Keep richt. He's the only coach that gets top 10 recruiting classes and still seems to disappoint the fan base yearly!!



Im not going to disagree with this at all....


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 2, 2014)

GrumpyOldMan said:


> Richt can't be fired.   He's already been ordained as the Moral Compass of College Football.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 2, 2014)

VT wants him, saw it on the interwebz


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 2, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Oh yeah right!


You don't think so after all the close calls against pathetic ACC competition. You're boys are 4 or 5 loss team in the SEC west.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 2, 2014)

Wouldnt have to fire me. Id quit after that fiasco.


----------



## chocolate dog (Nov 2, 2014)

walukabuck said:


> You're boys are defending National champs that beat the best the SEC had to offer up last year.



Fixed it for you.

Cry us a river whiner


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 2, 2014)

MCBUCK , Its hard to won at Tenn.Its not hard at Georgia IF you have a capable coach.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 2, 2014)

If I had a son that was ready to play college football I would love for him to play with CMR, but both my son and I would understand that he wouldn't get an opportunity to play for a championship.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2014)

One thing about Georgia people they are on here win or lose, lot more that I can say about Gator backers. They beat us fair and square this year, but they are still a joke.


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 2, 2014)

Lee said:


> Yeah, the Georgia fans need to get back to the glory days of Donnan, Goff, and Dooley (minus Herchel) when they were winning championships every year.



Remind me how many UGA has won with CMR.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> One thing about Georgia people they are on here win or lose, lot more that I can say about Gator backers. They beat us fair and square this year, but they are still a joke.



............


----------



## alphachief (Nov 2, 2014)

Face it, you got beat by a better team.  A 4-3 team, but a better team nonetheless.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2014)

bullgator said:


> ............



That Hurts.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 2, 2014)

Ya'll better hush, a certain someone will come huntin ya'll down talkin bout firin Richt.

Heck Mcbuck, I think we should keep Richt around another 30 yrs.  It's fun watchin other coaches win championships with less talent, don't you think?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Ya'll better hush, a certain someone will come huntin ya'll down talkin bout firin Richt.
> 
> Heck Mcbuck, I think we should keep Richt around another 30 yrs.  It's fun watchin other coaches win championships with less talent, don't you think?



Who's winning championships with less talent?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 3, 2014)

Brady hoke will probably take the job if asked



T


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Brady hoke will probably take the job if asked
> 
> 
> 
> T



Hoke should've never gotten the Michigan job.  I wonder how hard UM goes after Miles?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 3, 2014)

And threres always lane kiffin 

T


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

Throwback said:


> And threres always lane kiffin
> 
> T



I don't think UM would go after Kiffin.  When you get a chance, youtube Daniel Tosh Lane Kiffin...absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't think UM would go after Kiffin.  When you get a chance, youtube Daniel Tosh Lane Kiffin...absolutely hilarious.



I'm talking about uga goint after him


T


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I'm talking about uga goint after him
> 
> 
> T



That's about as likely as a doctor saying that Kristi Malzahn isn't fit for a straitjacket.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> That's about as likely as a doctor saying that Kristi Malzahn isn't fit for a straitjacket.



That's probably what u thought when the rumor was he was headed to tusker looser too

T


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

Throwback said:


> That's probably what u thought when the rumor was he was headed to tusker looser too
> 
> T



No, that move made sense.  He's a great offensive mind and if he wanted another shot as an HC, he needed to prove himself again.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

Did you youtube the Daniel Tosh Lane Kiffin spoof yet?


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 3, 2014)

walukabuck said:


> You get manhandled by a team with SEC athletes is how. Even though  Florida is down, they are plenty capable of beating anyone in the country on a given day,including Jimbo's jailbirds.



I love it. 

Every year it's the same from uGA fans. 

Once they're eliminated from title contention their dawg flags come down and the $EC ones go up.

Hillarious


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 3, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I love it.
> 
> Every year it's the same from uGA fans.
> 
> ...



Not here. I think we should keep Richt. We have been able to mask our qb issues most of the year with the strength of our running game. We also had produced some fortunate turnovers this year that helped us win games. Unfortunately this past weekend we did neither. You have to have a good qb to win in the sec and saturday we did not. 

The gators ran the ball down our throats and we couldnt match them point for point. Their defense played 8-9 in the box and played man on our receivers. Mason never even attempted a pass down field until the game was out of hand and the defense was playing a prevent zone. 

The only problem I had with the coaching was that their guys "appeared" to want it more than our guys. Maybe if Richt's job was "on the line" like Muschamps, our guys would have showed a little more heart.  Not to say our guys didn't want it, but the gators looked like they wanted it more.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 3, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> Cry us a river whiner



Don't forget, we are 5-1 vs. SEC opponents under Jimbo.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 3, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I love it.
> 
> Every year it's the same from uGA fans.
> 
> ...



I'm not computer savvy enough to do it, so use you imagination.  Down comes the Dawg flag......up goes the SEC flag.



 GIFSoup


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 3, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Don't forget, we are 5-1 vs. SEC opponents under Jimbo.



So in other words, he has the same record against Florida as Mark Richt does over the last 4 years?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 3, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> So in other words, he has the same record against Florida as Mark Richt does over the last 4 years?



Yep, plus USCe when they were East champs and Auburn in that game y'all haven't sniffed in 34...might as well go ahead and make it 35....years.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 3, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I love it.
> 
> Every year it's the same from uGA fans.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure walukabuck is a gator fan.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 3, 2014)

DSGB said:


> I'm pretty sure walukabuck is a gator fan.



Even better.  We'll make him disappear in a few weeks.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 3, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yep, plus USCe when they were East champs and Auburn in that game y'all haven't sniffed in 34...might as well go ahead and make it 35....years.



So then we should keep Richt because he is just as good as Jimbo against a common opponent?  

Or maybe we should just join the ACC so we have a better chance at making the playoff?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 3, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> So then we should keep Richt because he is just as good as Jimbo against a common opponent?
> 
> Or maybe we should just join the ACC so we have a better chance at making the playoff?



Auburn was a common opponent.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Or maybe we should just join the ACC so we have a better chance at making the playoff?



This.  

No problem going undefeated there


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 3, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Auburn was a common opponent.



And neither player that blew that game are playing for us anymore. See, we release players who make our University look bad.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 3, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> And neither player that blew that game are playing for us anymore. See, we release players who make our University look bad.



lol

ya'll need to change your name from the bulldogs to the hound dawgs cause you howl the blues every year

T


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Who's winning championships with less talent?



Maybe not much less but the team malzahn took to the big show last year I would consider them less talented. And this years too. If Mississippi st runs the table then what? That would make 5 sec schools with nat championships since richt has been there. But y'all will win 10 games it's all good!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 3, 2014)

Throwback said:


> lol
> 
> ya'll need to change your name from the bulldogs to the hound dawgs cause you howl the blues every year
> 
> T



I guess you could say that for every other team that doesn't win it too. It is what it is. 

I don't think there are many better options out there that would actually come to Georgia so I will stick with Richt.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 3, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> And neither player that blew that game are playing for us anymore. See, we release players who make our University look bad.



Really?  How about the ones who've been arrested that are still on your roster?  How do you decide who stays and who goes?

I guess we'll see a headline this week that CMR has released the entire defense after this pat weekend.  They made you look pretty bad, along with your DC who never decided to stack the box against a team who doesn't have ther ability to throw the football.  GA Tech is a bigger threat to throw the ball than the Go Gata.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Maybe not much less but the team malzahn took to the big show last year I would consider them less talented. And this years too. If Mississippi st runs the table then what? That would make 5 sec schools with nat championships since richt has been there. But y'all will win 10 games it's all good!



I didn't realize they won a NC.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

They didn't last year but got closer than the dawgs. The point is many teams play top tier football with less talent. So why can't Uga get over the hump?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 3, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Really?  How about the ones who've been arrested that are still on your roster?  How do you decide who stays and who goes?
> 
> I guess we'll see a headline this week that CMR has released the entire defense after this pat weekend.  They made you look pretty bad, along with your DC who never decided to stack the box against a team who doesn't have ther ability to throw the football.  GA Tech is a bigger threat to throw the ball than the Go Gata.



I am sure there are some players, yes. Mark Richt decides and the school decides. You usually get one chance and that is usually paid for by a stiff penalty.  Not swept under the rug like other places. 

I can't disagree on your other point. Our defense looked real bad. I did think our qb played just as poorly as the defense. I am sure his numbers were not terrible, but he constantly looks for the check down and takes absolutely no risk. There are ways to throw the ball down field without taking as much risk, but not throwing the ball at all is inexcusable to me.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 3, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I am sure there are some players, yes. Mark Richt decides and the school decides. You usually get one chance and that is usually paid for by a stiff penalty.  Not swept under the rug like other places.
> 
> I can't disagree on your other point. Our defense looked real bad. I did think our qb played just as poorly as the defense. I am sure his numbers were not terrible, but he constantly looks for the check down and takes absolutely no risk. There are ways to throw the ball down field without taking as much risk, but not throwing the ball at all is inexcusable to me.



Yep.  Y'all were every bit as one dimensional as the Go Gata.  Difference is, they knew to stack the box and stop the run.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 3, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> They didn't last year but got closer than the dawgs. The point is many teams play top tier football with less talent. So why can't Uga get over the hump?



You would think that, by now, Jesus would come down and influence a game or two in their direction.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 3, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yep.  Y'all were every bit as one dimensional as the Go Gata.  Difference is, they knew to stack the box and stop the run.



Yep. Can't argue that either.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> They didn't last year but got closer than the dawgs. The point is many teams play top tier football with less talent. So why can't Uga get over the hump?



Right, they didn't win the NC with less talent.  Carry on.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 3, 2014)

I am over Georgia... I need to start practicing what I have been preaching to my kids...  No matter how good they are, teams from Georgia will ALWAYS break your heart.... Not only am I firing CMR I am firing the entire team and looking for a new college team to follow.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

Hehe ol Rex one of these days you'll stop defending and start demanding better from your beloved dawgzzz. They won the sec champ and mizzou won the east with less talent. Uga has had the talent to go all the way more than once in the last 6 years so what's the excuse man?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hehe ol Rex one of these days you'll stop defending and start demanding better from your beloved dawgzzz. They won the sec champ and mizzou won the east with less talent. Uga has had the talent to go all the way more than once in the last 6 years so what's the excuse man?



Did you watch the game against Auburn?  Our db knocks down the ball and it's game over.  Fluke play.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2014)

If Uga can hire a top coach with championship pedigree then I think it is time for Richt to go.  I don't think Uga will ever win a title with Richt as coach. Not being hateful, just an opinion.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> If Uga can hire a top coach with championship pedigree then I think it is time for Richt to go.  I don't think Uga will ever win a title with Richt as coach. Not being hateful, just an opinion.



Not sure I agree.  We were a few yds from playing ND in the NC Game a few years ago, a game that I'm sure you'd agree UGA would have won.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hehe ol Rex one of these days you'll stop defending and start demanding better from your beloved dawgzzz. They won the sec champ and mizzou won the east with less talent. Uga has had the talent to go all the way more than once in the last 6 years so what's the excuse man?



Is that a UT fan talking smack????

You win a game and UT is on the rise...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Not sure I agree.  We were a few yds from playing ND in the NC Game a few years ago, a game that I'm sure you'd agree UGA would have won.



You were also 350 rushing yards on 50 plays from winning.  Thank God you got a new DC to remedy that problem.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Not sure I agree.  We were a few yds from playing ND in the NC Game a few years ago, a game that I'm sure you'd agree UGA would have won.



But we didn't make the play... Very entertaining game though..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Not sure I agree.  We were a few yds from playing ND in the NC Game a few years ago, a game that I'm sure you'd agree UGA would have won.



I do agree with you Rex. No doubt you would have beat notre dame. But it's the list of ifs that keep building up that prompt a change in leadership at Uga if that coach can be obtained.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

I always talk smack win or lose lol. I just wonder when a few of you are gonna see what most others see. Richt will not get you to the nat champ game. Fluke plays or not. Matthew is right.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> I always talk smack win or lose lol. I just wonder when a few of you are gonna see what most others see. Richt will not get you to the nat champ game. Fluke plays or not. Matthew is right.



Maybe, but UT thought getting rid of Fulemer was the answer.  How's that worked out for ya?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

32~39 since Fulmer left, is that right 4x4?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> 32~39 since Fulmer left, is that right 4x4?



Ouch....


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 3, 2014)

I figured this thread would come back up....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

Sit and watch is all I'm going to say on that. And let's get back on topic..why are these other teams going undefeated and flaying for it all and not Uga? Clearly,if we go on recruiting classes,the talent is there? So are you two saying you are ok with 10 wins and disappointments every year and watching teams like auburn and miss st do what they do? Just trying to see where y'all think the team should be. I hate Uga but will admit there has been nat champ talent out there and the only thing holding them back is that coach of y'all's.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

But again I say keep him. Will make things much easier for butch going forward. He will out coach richt.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> 32~39 since Fulmer left, is that right 4x4?



We have won the same amount of championships as y'all in that span. Zero.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 3, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> We have won the same amount of championships as y'all in that span. Zero.



Oooooohhhhhhhh

That stung

T


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Sit and watch is all I'm going to say on that. And let's get back on topic..why are these other teams going undefeated and flaying for it all and not Uga? Clearly,if we go on recruiting classes,the talent is there? So are you two saying you are ok with 10 wins and disappointments every year and watching teams like auburn and miss st do what they do? Just trying to see where y'all think the team should be. I hate Uga but will admit there has been nat champ talent out there and the only thing holding them back is that coach of y'all's.



How long are we to sit and watch?  It's been 5 seasons of bad football and you're currently dealing with a losing record in year 6.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Oooooohhhhhhhh
> 
> That stung
> 
> T



Ha! 
But but but he's a really good guy and better to be a dawg than a vol cause we are so gooder #natchamps.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Oooooohhhhhhhh
> 
> That stung
> 
> T



Not a bit.  3 teams account for the 5 NC's, with Bama having 3.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> How long are we to sit and watch?  It's been 5 seasons of bad football and you're currently dealing with a losing record in year 6.



If you can't see what butch jones is doing (year 2) you are way worse than I thought Rex. At least I can admit Uga has more talent and capability than my vols and have had for 6 years. If you don't see that the product on the field this past weekend or any weekend before beats ANY product Dooley put out for 4 years you've gone cray cray lol.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> If you can't see what butch jones is doing (year 2) you are way worse than I thought Rex. At least I can admit Uga has more talent and capability than my vols and have had for 6 years. If you don't see that the product on the field this past weekend or any weekend before beats ANY product Dooley put out for 4 years you've gone cray cray lol.



2013: 5~7
2014: 4~5

On your way to matching Kiffin's record of 7~6...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

I think most can see the product on the field is getting much better. Heck we played Oklahoma bama an ole miss this year. Uga would lose all 3 also. The stud freshman than nearly beat Uga at home this year are jones' recruits not lame duck Dooley. Sit and watch my friend you will be a very sad fellow in the years to come. But oh yeah y'all will win 10 games and the coach is a saint all good homies!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

But back on topic Rex and the other few..what y'all are saying is y'all are ok with winning 10 games and not the nat champ?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 3, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> But back on topic Rex and the other few..what y'all are saying is y'all are ok with winning 10 games and not the nat champ?



I guess not winning 10 is ok with y'all?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

It is the end goal. Fulmer layed down and slacked off. So we took a chance to get back to there. I think the guy in there now will get us there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> It is the end goal. Fulmer layed down and slacked off. So we took a chance to get back to there. I think the guy in there now will get us there.



Yeah right... After the UGA loss and then the Florida loss the folks over on VolNation didn't see it like you do...

You guys are just looking to go to a Bowl game..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

Those folks on volnation are like you and Rex crazy fan boys lol.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> But back on topic Rex and the other few..what y'all are saying is y'all are ok with winning 10 games and not the nat champ?



No, we just don't want to end up in post-Fulmer purgatory, like you guys.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

Well that answered my question. Y'all are ok with 10 wins and that's it. If y'all wanted the national champ y'all would demand a change bec richt won't get y'all there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> No, we just don't want to end up in post-Fulmer purgatory, like you guys.



I wouldn't want that to happen to ANYONE besides the Gators and Vols... 

4x4... So how long before Butch gets you a National Championship?? I just need to save that quote for later..


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well that answered my question. Y'all are ok with 10 wins and that's it. If y'all wanted the national champ y'all would demand a change bec richt won't get y'all there.



Let me get this straight, you guys hired Dooley because you thought he would bring you a NC?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Let me get this straight, you guys hired Dooley because you thought he would bring you a NC?



Very good question........


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Let me get this straight, you guys hired Dooley because you thought he would bring you a NC?



Ouchie.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Let me get this straight, you guys hired Dooley because you thought he would bring you a NC?



I guess they figured if a Dooley could win one in Athens, a Dooley could win one anywhere.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

I honestly don't know what that hire was based on haha! Diffrent athletic director hired him than the one we now. I'll admit that hire and the 4 years they let him stay has set us wayyyy back. 
Browning we will play for it BEFORE Uga plays for..quote that lol.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 3, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> I honestly don't know what that hire was based on haha! Diffrent athletic director hired him than the one we now. I'll admit that hire and the 4 years they let him stay has set us wayyyy back.
> Browning we will play for it BEFORE Uga plays for..quote that lol.



Too bad you guys play Bama and Saban every year.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2014)

Easy on ut Browning, they have Sgt. Carter as a coach now and they are back.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

He has the attitude/fire to get a good team to the top. Meanwhile richt stands there with his shades on holding on to his mic lol.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> He has the attitude/fire to get a good team to the top. Meanwhile richt stands there with his shades on holding on to his mic lol.



How do you know that about Butch, he hasn't had a winning season at UT?  The fire/attitude notion is something we once believed in with Grantham.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> How do you know that about Butch, he hasn't had a winning season at UT?  The fire/attitude notion is something we once believed in with Grantham.



All UT fans can go on is HOPE... That's all they've had since letting Fulmer go.. Not working out that good for them..


----------



## Throwback (Nov 3, 2014)

buddy of mine had a "fire CMR" meltdown on facebook yesterday. it was epic


T


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> How do you know that about Butch, he hasn't had a winning season at UT?  The fire/attitude notion is something we once believed in with Grantham.



Again can you not see what I see on tv? Can you not see the diffrence in how they are on the sidelines? I like the attitude butch has on the sidelines. And yes in year 2 after kiffin and Dooley era we just gotta hope. It'll pay off you guys will see.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2014)

I can only see a coach that can not get a team over the top. Must be something wrong with my TV.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

Well dang how are you even watching all these Uga games??? Hahaha!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 3, 2014)

i liked fulmer

spurrier used to say, cant spell Citus bowl without UT, he aint yukin it up right now


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I can only see a coach that can not get a team over the top. Must be something wrong with my TV.



OK, now I'm lost.  Which team are you talking about?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Again can you not see what I see on tv? Can you not see the diffrence in how they are on the sidelines? I like the attitude butch has on the sidelines. And yes in year 2 after kiffin and Dooley era we just gotta hope. It'll pay off you guys will see.



I don't pay attention to your players on the sidelines.


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 4, 2014)

Dawgs fans need to be careful what they wish for. Even the "immortal" Vince Dooly was 1 player away from being another mediocre coach in UGA's long line of greats...


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 4, 2014)

A fire CMR thread started by a hard core Nole and I've caught my bag limit, WOW!


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 4, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Who's winning championships with less talent?



Well rex since everything has to be soo specific,

Uhhh les Miles did, Urban Cryer did, Malzahn did all with less talent than UGA.  Every yr UGA puts more talent than LSU and Auburn on the field yet they always come up short.  So please for the life of me, tell me who is to blame for that yr in and yr out.  I mean you always seem to know the answer, or maybe McBuck can tell since he knows.


----------



## centerc (Nov 5, 2014)

I have called for it since 2009


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 5, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Well rex since everything has to be soo specific,
> 
> Uhhh les Miles did, Urban Cryer did, Malzahn did all with less talent than UGA.  Every yr UGA puts more talent than LSU and Auburn on the field yet they always come up short.  So please for the life of me, tell me who is to blame for that yr in and yr out.  I mean you always seem to know the answer, or maybe McBuck can tell since he knows.



Uhhh Malzahn hasn't won a NC and Miles and Urban had plenty of talent.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Uhhh Malzahn hasn't won a NC and Miles and Urban had plenty of talent.



He got closer to a nc in 6 months than uga has gotten in 34 years


T


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Uhhh Malzahn hasn't won a NC and Miles and Urban had plenty of talent.



More talent than UGA?   Really?  Dang bro, you really do make stuff up sometimes.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Uhhh Malzahn hasn't won a NC and Miles and Urban had plenty of talent.



I meant Chizik, the other Auburn coach that has won a title since Richt.  You really believe that Chizik had more talent than Richt the yr he won the title?


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 5, 2014)

And Rex, please slow down, I said the teams with LESS talent not the teams with No Talent or Little talent.  Dang is it that hard?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2014)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> MCBUCK , Its hard to won at Tenn.Its not hard at Georgia IF you have a capable coach.



Ok, why don't you show me historical data to back that up.  I know, what a buzz killer those silly things called facts.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I love it.
> 
> Every year it's the same from uGA fans.
> 
> ...



And here comes the leader of the clueless clown band.

2/3rds or more of idjits like you posting in this thread couldn't find Sanford stadium with a map.  UM gets drummed early in the season and nobody could find you with a depth finder.  UM wins a few and here you come thumpin' that chest.  

Most DAWG fans didn't expect a championship this year with a young defense and a new D cooridinator.  We were pleasantly surprised until Saturday, but most of us who are more than 20 years old know that you can throw out the team records coming into that game.  Both teams love to knock the other out of contention and doing so makes their season.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2014)

Throwback said:


> He got closer to a nc in 6 months than uga has gotten in 34 years
> 
> 
> T



With talent that UGA kicked off of the team and a little help from two dumb secondary players, one of whom has mysteriously ended up at Auburn.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 6, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I meant Chizik, the other Auburn coach that has won a title since Richt.  You really believe that Chizik had more talent than Richt the yr he won the title?



We all know that was Malzahn's NC.


----------



## locknut (Nov 6, 2014)

Average recruiting class rankings for past 5 years (per ESPN; select SEC teams):

Bama          1.6
Florida        5.0
Auburn       8.6
UGA            8.6


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't think it's Richt.  It's just Ugals destiny.  They defied destiny once, in 1980, and have failed in every attempt since.


----------



## centerc (Nov 6, 2014)

The curse


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 7, 2014)

Honestly, I've come to expect mediocrity as a Dawg fan.  Sad but true.  Every year I hope this is the year, and then the Dawgs show a glimmer of hope only to be spoiled ONCE AGAIN.  Happens every year.  Hate to be honest.  Unlike some Dawg fans here, I am a realist.  Yes we have a D coordinator, but my question is after 3 yrs with him( if he stays that long) and we still are having weaker teams run on us then what will the excuse be?  there's old joke that I hear about UIGA fans, they all say "wait til next year".  That's real old real quick.  but hey it's not Richt's fault, yet no one can explain who's fault it is.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 7, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Honestly, I've come to expect mediocrity as a Dawg fan.  Sad but true.  Every year I hope this is the year, and then the Dawgs show a glimmer of hope only to be spoiled ONCE AGAIN.  Happens every year.  Hate to be honest.  Unlike some Dawg fans here, I am a realist.  Yes we have a D coordinator, but my question is after 3 yrs with him( if he stays that long) and we still are having weaker teams run on us then what will the excuse be?  there's old joke that I hear about UIGA fans, they all say "wait til next year".  That's real old real quick.  but hey it's not Richt's fault, yet no one can explain who's fault it is.



Shame on you.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 7, 2014)

Saw this on another forum


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 8, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Saw this on another forum





I'm gonna show that to my daughter. She had to settle for UGA(she's a sophomore).


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 8, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Shame on you.



well I'm just being honest.  Hard for some Dawg fans to be that way.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> well I'm just being honest.  Hard for some Dawg fans to be that way.



I know, some just want to spew their South Georgia dung.


----------

